# how to fix bufferbloat in FreeBSD  ?



## isso2095 (Nov 20, 2021)

i was able to fix it with this with software on linux called sqm-scripts which based on tc is there an alternative  is  it possible to install tc (iproute2) on freebsd ? so i can run sqm


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2021)

Before being able to fix something one must be able to produce something fixable.
How can i produce the problem ?


----------



## a6h (Nov 20, 2021)

There's a guide for fixing bufferbloat on OpenBSD 6.2+. You may use it, and chanhe it, in order to adopt it
on FreeBSD too. I've used it on OpenBSD, but not on FreeBSD. It has never came up to do so. Keep in mind
that the guide is based on OpenBSD PF(4). FreeBSD PF(4) and OpenBSD PF(4) are not the same creature.

Fixing bufferbloat on your home network with OpenBSD 6.2 or newer


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2021)

If i'm correct you must have a bad telco provider in order to demonstrate bufferbloat.
Note : you can also tune mtu & congestion control.


----------



## a6h (Nov 20, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> If i'm correct you must have a bad telco provider in order to demonstrate bufferbloat.


There's a full description of issue on this website:





						Introduction - Bufferbloat.net
					






					www.bufferbloat.net


----------



## diizzy (Nov 20, 2021)

At least comparing to OpenWrt (Linux) FreeBSD seems to fare much better in the regard and I doubt you'll need tweaking at all in that regard.


----------

